# Sorrentino girerà un film su Berlusconi. Inizio riprese nel 2017.



## juventino (8 Settembre 2016)

Ha del clamoroso l'indiscrezione riportata dal settimanale Variety; secondo la testata Paolo Sorrentino starebbe per cimentarsi in una grandissima sfida cinematografica: girare un film su Silvio Berlusconi. Il settimanale si sbilancia molto assicurando di avere una fonte sicura e rivelando sia il titolo scelto (sarebbe "Loro" che farebbe un gioco di parole con "L'oro") sia il fatto che il regista starebbe già scrivendo la sceneggiatura, intenzionato ad incentrare la pellicola sia su Berlusconi che sui suoi collaboratori. L'inizio delle riprese sarebbe previsto per il 2017.
Non sarebbe il primo biopic "scottante" per Sorrentino che già nel 2008 colpì con Il divo, che narrava di Giulio Andreotti.


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2016)

In Italia farebbe il record d'incassi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2016)

Verrà fuori uno di quei strani film ibridi, stile Cowboys & Aliens,

nella fattispecie il film inizierà con un genere mafia e pian piano si fonderà con il genere Zombies.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2016)

Io aspetto 1993, la serie tv.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (8 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ha del clamoroso l'indiscrezione riportata dal settimanale Variety; secondo la testata Paolo Sorrentino starebbe per cimentarsi in una grandissima sfida cinematografica: girare un film su Silvio Berlusconi. Il settimanale si sbilancia molto assicurando di avere una fonte sicura e rivelando sia il titolo scelto (sarebbe "Loro" che farebbe un gioco di parole con "L'oro") sia il fatto che il regista starebbe già scrivendo la sceneggiatura, *intenzionato ad incentrare la pellicola sia su Berlusconi che sui suoi collaboratori.* L'inizio delle riprese sarebbe previsto per il 2017.
> Non sarebbe il primo biopic "scottante" per Sorrentino che già nel 2008 colpì con Il divo, che narrava di Giulio Andreotti.



Subito una petizione online...vogliamo che Maurizio Crozza interpreti Galliani 
Difficile fare un film su di un personaggio passato al setaccio più e più volte...si rischia di cadere nella banalità e nel già visto...potrebbe essere tanta la delusione dello spettatore nel constatare che il film non aggiunge niente di nuovo a quello che già sa sul Berlusconi imprenditore e poi politico..


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me uscirà un film stile "il divo" e sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## Sand (9 Settembre 2016)

Io aspetto la "cover" a luci rosse.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me uscirà un film stile "il divo" e sarebbe tanta roba



Senza offesa la vita politica di Andreotti è stata di ben altro spessore rispetto a quella patetica del Berlusca,
c'è tutt'un altro interesse anche a livello di complotti internazionali, perfino i tempi storici erano ben diversi e comunque volenti o nolenti, nel bene e nel male Andreotti ha governato veramente, determinando anche equilibri mondiali.

Cosa vuoi narrare di Berlusconi? l'ascesa tramite il monopolio dell'informazione mediatica, le leggi ad personam per "difendersi" dagli attacchi presunti della magistratura e poi il nulla assoluto anche a livello legislativo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ha del clamoroso l'indiscrezione riportata dal settimanale Variety; secondo la testata Paolo Sorrentino starebbe per cimentarsi in una grandissima sfida cinematografica: girare un film su Silvio Berlusconi. Il settimanale si sbilancia molto assicurando di avere una fonte sicura e rivelando sia il titolo scelto (sarebbe "Loro" che farebbe un gioco di parole con "L'oro") sia il fatto che il regista starebbe già scrivendo la sceneggiatura, intenzionato ad incentrare la pellicola sia su Berlusconi che sui suoi collaboratori. L'inizio delle riprese sarebbe previsto per il 2017.
> Non sarebbe il primo biopic "scottante" per Sorrentino che già nel 2008 colpì con Il divo, che narrava di Giulio Andreotti.



Spero che l'artista Sorrentino riesca a gettare uno sguardo nuovo e più originale su berlusconi senza cercare il facile consenso dell'italia dei "moretti"..

Sarebbe bello un film che ci mostrasse anche la passione e i tormenti di un uomo che ha vissuto,al di là di tutto, una vita del tutto "eccezionale"


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza offesa la vita politica di Andreotti è stata di ben altro spessore rispetto a quella patetica del Berlusca,
> c'è tutt'un altro interesse anche a livello di complotti internazionali, perfino i tempi storici erano ben diversi e comunque volenti o nolenti, nel bene e nel male Andreotti ha governato veramente, determinando anche equilibri mondiali.
> 
> Cosa vuoi narrare di Berlusconi? l'ascesa tramite il monopolio dell'informazione mediatica, le leggi ad personam per "difendersi" dagli attacchi presunti della magistratura e poi il nulla assoluto anche a livello legislativo.



Un uomo che ha messo allo stesso tavolo a discutere USA e Russia..proprio un nessuno tipo renzie direi..

Un conto è disprezzare Berlusconi, un conto è sminuirlo..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un uomo che ha messo allo stesso tavolo a discutere USA e Russia..proprio un nessuno tipo renzie direi..
> 
> Un conto è disprezzare Berlusconi, un conto è sminuirlo..



Ma dai è stato una barzelletta a livello internazionale, poi è chiaro che uno che ha governato per oltre 10 anni qualche summit internazionale possa averlo sostenuto, 
Mica avrai il coraggio di paragonarlo ad Andreotti?
il livello è quello di Renzi, probabilmente ha legiferato anche meno.

Se ha messo allo stesso tavolo i presidenti Russia e USA è stato in qualità di ospite, appena avranno iniziato a discutere di cose serie l'avranno fatto cortesemente accomodare fuori dalla porta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma dai è stato una barzelletta a livello internazionale, poi è chiaro che uno che ha governato per oltre 10 anni qualche summit internazionale possa averlo sostenuto,
> Mica avrai il coraggio di paragonarlo ad Andreotti?
> il livello è quello di Renzi, probabilmente ha legiferato anche meno.
> 
> Se ha messo allo stesso tavolo i presidenti Russia e USA è stato in qualità di ospite, appena avranno iniziato a discutere di cose serie l'avranno fatto accomodare fuori dalla porta.



Su questo aspetto non sono affatto d'accordo..ma ognuno è libero di tenersi la propria opinione


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza offesa la vita politica di Andreotti è stata di ben altro spessore rispetto a quella patetica del Berlusca,
> c'è tutt'un altro interesse anche a livello di complotti internazionali, perfino i tempi storici erano ben diversi e comunque volenti o nolenti, nel bene e nel male Andreotti ha governato veramente, determinando anche equilibri mondiali.
> 
> Cosa vuoi narrare di Berlusconi? l'ascesa tramite il monopolio dell'informazione mediatica, le leggi ad personam per "difendersi" dagli attacchi presunti della magistratura e poi il nulla assoluto anche a livello legislativo.



Andreotti avrà governato e legiferato di piu e avrà inciso di piu...ma erano altri tempi.
A livello internazionale berlusconi con tutti i difetti che ha(gravissimi)è stato molto meno cameriere di andreotti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Andreotti avrà governato e legiferato di piu e avrà inciso di piu...ma erano altri tempi.
> A livello internazionale berlusconi con tutti i difetti che ha(gravissimi)è stato molto meno cameriere di andreotti.



 
e dai non contraffiamo la verità, la storia di Berlusconi è limpida non può essere soggetta a interpretazioni.
all'estero è stato subito inquadrato per il buffone che è, per quello poi si è cercato amichetti in Russia e in Libia,
fuori dall'Italia hanno sempre tifato per i governi del (presunto) centrosinistra, anche in paesi molto conservatori.


----------



## .Nitro (11 Settembre 2016)

Che è buffone è un conto che non abbia avuto considerazione internazionale è del tutto falso. Non piaceva alla Merkel e a qualcun altro altri ma aveva rapporti strettissimi con molti capi di stato potenti. A livello imprenditoriale è una grande mente.
Comunque per la vita che ha avuto,partendo dal basso e arrivando a fare praticamente di tutto,con tutti gli eccessi che ci sono intorno,potrebbe uscire un film diciamo interessante


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e dai non contraffiamo la verità, la storia di Berlusconi è limpida non può essere soggetta a interpretazioni.
> all'estero è stato subito inquadrato per il buffone che è, per quello poi si è cercato amichetti in Russia e in Libia,
> fuori dall'Italia hanno sempre tifato per i governi del (presunto) centrosinistra, anche in paesi molto conservatori.



Non so mi sembri tu quello con il prosciutto tra gli occhi...ma pazienza sarai un ex elettore deluso.
Posso essere fiero di non essere mai stato un ex elettore/elettore del clown...ma cerco di guardare tutto in modo oggettivo...sicuramente sbaglierò eh 
Quello che è successo in libia è sotto gli occhi di tutti...inutile argomentare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non so mi sembri tu quello con il prosciutto tra gli occhi...ma pazienza sarai un ex elettore deluso.
> Posso essere fiero di non essere mai stato un ex elettore/elettore del clown...ma cerco di guardare tutto in modo oggettivo...sicuramente sbaglierò eh
> Quello che è successo in libia è sotto gli occhi di tutti...inutile argomentare



Non fatico ad ammettere di odiare il politico Berlusconi, il motivo è semplice anche se non l'ho mai votato teoricamente avrebbe potuto appartenere a quell'area Liberale a me cara, almeno così a parole si spacciava.

Sulla Libia non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, forse al fatto che era così legato alla famiglia Gueddafi ma poi lo ha tranquillamente abbandonato al suo destino nella totale indifferenza? beh abbiamo visto in questi anni che è una cosa tipica del presidentissimo.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Non scherziamo dai, Andreotti se lo mangia a colazione uno come Berlusconi, così come tutta la classe politica della Prima Repubblica si divora quella della Seconda.
Questo aldilà delle considerazioni di natura morale, eh.


----------



## danjr (11 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza offesa la vita politica di Andreotti è stata di ben altro spessore rispetto a quella patetica del Berlusca,
> c'è tutt'un altro interesse anche a livello di complotti internazionali, perfino i tempi storici erano ben diversi e comunque volenti o nolenti, nel bene e nel male Andreotti ha governato veramente, determinando anche equilibri mondiali.
> 
> Cosa vuoi narrare di Berlusconi? l'ascesa tramite il monopolio dell'informazione mediatica, le leggi ad personam per "difendersi" dagli attacchi presunti della magistratura e poi il nulla assoluto anche a livello legislativo.


volente o nolente Berlusconi a segnale le sorti dell'Italia per un buon ventennio. Poi io non me lo ricordo Andreotti fare i festini con il presidente dell'Unione sovietica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> volente o nolente Berlusconi a segnale le sorti dell'Italia per un buon ventennio. Poi io non me lo ricordo Andreotti fare i festini con il presidente dell'Unione sovietica ����



Vero che Berlusconi ha più o meno cavalcato la scena politica per un ventennio,
ma obiettivamente oltre a insidiare la mafia nel palazzo e istituzionalizzare la corruzione non c'è altro da ricordare,
perfino in quel ventennio le riforme storiche (è terribilmente dannose,): l'introduzione del precariato e il passaggio all'euro, sono stati appannaggio della presunta sinistra

Poi se invece di un film "politico" si vuol fare un film di costume romanzato allora si, tra olgettine, bunga bunga e pagliacci vari di corte, da raccontare c'è veramente tanto,
li si che Berlusconi a influenzato e annebbiato gli italiani per decenni.


----------

